# Flete espacial



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 18, 2011)

En una oportunidad hace muchos años atras me tocó instalar 16 computadoras para la *CNEA* (Comision Nacional de Energía Atómica) en el centro atomico constituyentes para el acelerador de partículas *TANDAR*, la empresa en la que trabajaba había ganado esa licitación y yo era el encargado de instalarlas.
La instalación física me llevó unos 10 días ya que se tendió una red para armar un cluster con 10 de los 16 equipos y yo no tenia la mas remota idea de esa tecnología, así que compartí muchas horas con los tecnicos locales.
Cuando llegó la hora de introducir en el manejo básico a los físicos que las iban a manejar para las simulaciones, pasaron 4 días mas.
Y es aquí donde comienza la razón de este post.
Uno de los físicos teóricos que era muy amable y coloquial, cosa MUY rara en ellos, estuvo muy cerca mío en todo el proceso y fué el que a través de conversaciones varias trajo mas o menos esta conversación.

Las naciones perdidosas de la segunda guerra mundial fueron sometidas por los vencedores a prohibiciones específicas en el área de desarrollo de tecnología balistica y misilistica, la prohibicion de tener fuerzas de ultramar entre otras.
Esto derivó en que Alemania, Italia y Japon no desperdiciaran recursos en algo tan inutil e improductivo como los ejercitos, consecuencia de esto, pudieron volcar muchos recursos donde debían y ya sabemos como les fué.

Pasó el tiempo y la era del que tenia la bomba atomica dominaba el mundo le dió paso a la era del que domine las comunicaciones dominará el nuevo mundo.
La agencia aeroespacial norte americana NASA comenzó a poner satelites en órbita cada vez con mas frecuencia, los Europeos debian pagar el flete de puesta en órbita que en aquel tiempo no bajaba de los 100 millones de dólares por satélite como minimo.
Los países mas avanzados europeos no podían hacer nada por su cuenta, debían contratar esos fletes, entonces nace el proyecto *Ariane* de la Agencia Espacial Europea, la misma recibiría fondos secretos de las naciones que tenían prohibicion explicita para desarrollar vectores, Alemania, Japon, Italia.
Cuando Ariane1 logró despegar, mágicamente los fletes se redujeron a 50 millones de dolares.
Todo transcurría feliz hasta que de pronto en una republiqueta bananera Sud Americana conocida como Argentina un grupo de tecnicos y militares, habian desarrollado un vector con autonomia de 900 Km.
Un vector se le denomina a un cohete que puede transportar cualquier cosa, desde satelites de comunicaciones a ojivas.

La proyección del *proyecto Condor* era que sería posible poner satelites en órbita y que el costo del flete estaria cercano a 18 millones de U$S  siendo totalmente viable el proyecto y una excelente salida para paises del tercer mundo.
Hasta acá el relato del físico, lo que sigue son recuerdos muy vívidos de los acontecimientos que sucedieron poco tiempo después.

Esa era la realidad cientifica y tecnica del momento.

Pero como toda realidad posible de ser cambiada, se cambió y fue como siempre, cambios políticos.

En ese momento Argentina exportaba tecnología nuclear y uno de sus mas interesados clientes era Iran, que como todos sabemos tio sam nos dijo que eran el demonio y que si nosotros éramos buenos chicos no debíamos tratar con Iran…. y que es eso de que hicieron un “cuete” que llega lejos??? No no no no, esta tecnología no es para paises chicos, aparte la pueden aplicar mal y los Iraníes se caracterizan por aprovecharse de paises chicos para después bombardearnos con armas nucleares (como las armas de destrucción masiva de Hussein, que ya todo el mundo vio y conoce………) y como nosotros hicimos en Viet Nam

Entonces tio sam, que nos viene salvando desde hace siglos de todas las lacras del comunismo y la gripe A, presionó a nuestros politicos patriotas de entonces.

En ese entonces el modelo politico elegido por el esperpento de turno habia decretado que las relaciones con tio sam debían ser* carnales* (expresión *literal *usada entonces por Carlos Saul Menem, no es ninguna broma ni ninguna exageración, dijo eso y con un significado inequivoco), eso traducido al cristiano es: si EEUU se enoja y quiere sodomizarnos, nosotros le entregaremos alegremente nuestros puertos de entrada para que se complazca a satisfaccion.
Una de las cosas que mas molestaba a la gran democracia del norte era el Centro Atomico Bariloche, dicho directamente y sin medias tintas a lo que un procer de nombre Domingo Felipe Cavallo dijo ante los micrófonos y sin sonrojarse: _Si el Centro Atomico Bariloche es el problema, pues, dinamitemos el centro y asunto solucionado y no perdamos mas el tiempo_.
Lo escuché, nadie me lo contó y salió escrito en los periódicos.

A los pocos meses de estas patriotas declaraciones EEUU y la CE fueron (y son) los unicos que podian poner satelites en órbita, me hubiese gustado que el nombre de un pais Sud Americano estuviera junto a esas potencias, *pero no lo podían permitir*.

EEUU, tuvo la excusa perfecta y los cipayos criollos necesarios para desactivar competencia en fletes espaciales, esa era la realidad.

Hoy regalamos netbooks a gente con techo de chapa o escuelas con goteras o LCDs a jubilados que no pueden costearse los remedios.
Hemos avanzado.
.-


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

Triste, pero cierto.
Y no es algo nuevo, no viene del Menemato sino de mucho antes...


----------



## ls2k (Jul 18, 2011)

Así es el imperialismo, reina incluso ayá afuera, imagina si nos ocultan esto.. quiza´s que otras cosas nos ocultarán..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2011)

yo rezongo por lo mismo!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 18, 2011)

El imperialismo hace lo que sabe hacer y debe hacer para su existencia, no deberia haber sorpresa ni escandalo en ello, aunque sí la condena moral, lo verdaderamente escandaloso no son ellos, son simples predadores y hacen mucho para estar en la cima de la piramide trofica que ellos mismos armaron, lo repugnante, lo verdaderamente vergonzoso y vergonzante son nuestros políticos y nuestra inacción.

S*iempre escuché decir que los paises tienen los gobiernos que se merecen,
pero alguien dijo que los paises tienen los gobiernos que mejor se les parecen*​
No son ellos... despierten... somos nosotros..

.-


----------



## ls2k (Jul 18, 2011)

mmm tal vez sea así, pero son ellos los que usasn su propia cultura como escudo y escusa para llenarse los bolsillos...


----------



## satuto (Jul 18, 2011)

Muy bueno lo que contas.
Ya no hay Cóndor 2, pero esta desarrollándose este bicho:


----------



## el indio (Jul 18, 2011)

No se de ese bicho, pero de lo otro conozco un poco y de primera mano ya que por esos benditos años estaba trabajando en la planta de enrriquecimiento de uranio, mas otras de tecnologia similar que hoy estan cerradas o con alguna reactivacion y con perdidas millonarias en tiempo y en materiales y... Menem lo hizo, si miramos la historia fuimos consecuentemente desviados del buen rumbo por ocacionales ideales, es mas nuestra cultura de trrabajo y demases fue hecha pelota, y les salio demaciado bien para ser una carmbola, en fin siempre pense que los Argentinos podemos ser un buen dolor de cabeza para quienes quieren un determinado orden (que nosotros por formacion no somos muy propensos a seguir), hoy tengo 51 años y a lo largo del tiempo vi como mis hijos aun con estudios similares no llegaban a los niveles de los que yo tuve y su nivel de curiosidad e inventiva fue diesmado por la tele y peor aun computadoras y juegos en red, veremos de que se trata el Tronador 2, pero visto asi por arriba nomas si llega a poner cargas en orbita, dudo mucho que tenga buen fin, a menos que el combustible, o los sistemas de navegacion sean provistos por quienes correspondan para que falle oportunamente cuando vaya en contra de sus propios intereses.
Disculpen el poncho, me colge mal


----------



## Nepper (Jul 19, 2011)

Se podría decir que nacimos en el lado equivocado???
Digo, en el pais, como la familia, uno no lo elije. Para es la clasica...

el dinero no tiene nación..

Vos podes ser un superdotado, un grande, inventaste la cura para el cancer al los 12 años, pero naciste en korea del norte... no sos nadie...

Luego, podes ser nadie, pero el pais, por intereses politicos o monetarios o religiosos te pone a desarroyar la cura para el cancer, vas a ser el gran salvador... o peor, seguiras siendo nadie y te vas a enojar porque usaron tu trabajo por intereses.

No soy comunista, para nada, pero pienso que uno debe trabajar para engrandecer a la humanidad y no simplemente a un pais o ideologia...

Se podría decir que nacimos en el lado equivocado???
Digo, en el pais, como la familia, uno no lo elije. Para es la clasica...

el dinero no tiene nación..

Vos podes ser un superdotado, un grande, inventaste la cura para el cancer al los 12 años, pero naciste en korea del norte... no sos nadie...

Luego, podes ser nadie, pero el pais, por intereses politicos o monetarios o religiosos te pone a desarroyar la cura para el cancer, vas a ser el gran salvador... o peor, seguiras siendo nadie y te vas a enojar porque usaron tu trabajo por intereses.

No soy comunista, para nada, pero pienso que uno debe trabajar para engrandecer a la humanidad y no simplemente a un pais o ideologia...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2011)

Nepper... ¡Comunista! 
No tiene nada que ver, pero como alcaraste tan enfáticamente que no lo eras...

Bueno, volviendo al tema, el problema no es nuevo ni mucho menos. Venimos mal apuntados "de fábrica".
El Virreinato del Río de la Plata se creó para poner un contrl más cercano y estricto en el puerto de Buenos Aires que era (según las notas de la época) un foco de corrupción. Se crea el Virreinato y... la cosa no cambia.

El negociado siempre siguió e hizo escuela.
Revolución, seis años después independencia (¿alguien se preguntó el porqué de esos 6 años? ¿no debería haber sido al mismo tiempo todo?) y... seguimos igual. El foco de corrupción seguía intacto y ahora era autónomo.
Con nuestros antecedentes poco podía esperarse a menos que algo cambiara, y no un cambio de leyes o "pavaditas" como esas, sino un cambio de mentalidad, de actitud y de ideales.

Durante el menemato lo único que cambió fue la política económica (más injerencia de EEUU y el FMI), pero la idea siguió (y sigue) siendo "acumular guita y poder, lo demás no importa".
¿Qué se podía esperar entonces?.

Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Nepper*, creer que un pais es una entidad con vida propia e independiente de quienes la habitan puede dar la idea equivocada que tuvimos mala suerte, pero dá la casualidad que un pais es la suma de sus habitantes.

Fíjate una cosa, la sociedad norte americana vá los domingos a misa e invade naciones los lunes, cuando tuvieron algunos problemas se despacharon un presidente (JFK), su nación la colonizaron a fuerza de pistola (decile a un gringo esa loca idea de reconocer los pueblos originarios... muere de risa), hay una sola nacion en el mundo que soltó 2 veces (no alcanzó con una) la bomba atomica sobre poblaciones civiles, no es de extrañarse porque detentan el poder que tienen, nadie se los dió, ellos hacen lo necesario para tenerlo y conservarlo.

Si vos por tus talentos descubres algo en tu pais tal vez sigas siendo nadie, pero si naciste en la nacion de la Bayer, la Monsanto o Dupont, tu realidad sería otra porque ya sabemos que hacen esas empresitas por el bien del mundo, serías un nadie con mas prensa y algunos dinerillos mas...

La cosa no es tan compleja, simplemente hay que ponerla en perspectiva.
En nuestra realidad historica y política que nos explica hoy como nación te puedo remarcar que nuestro primer presidente (Bernardino Rivadavia) fué un corrupto de la mas baja calaña, sin embargo la avenida principal de este país y segun dicen la mas larga del mundo, lleva su nombre y tiene monumentos.

El día que no toleremos estas cosas y decidamos hacernos cargo del papel que nos toca lo deberemos hacer con la premisa
*Plaza publica, piedra en mano.*
Y que te explique el presidente, en esa plaza publica con los ciudadanos piedra en mano, el porqué teniendo todo en esta bendita tierra seguimos de mendigos?

*Repito, no son ellos somos nosotros, que los dejamos subir por ser tan pocos.*​
.-


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> ...sin embargo la avenida principal *de este país* y segun dicen...



Será la avenida principal de Buenos Aires, no del país. Argentina es muchísimo más que Buenos Aires y te aseguro que todo el país es muy distinto a esa ciudad.
Esa es otra concepción muy arraigada (la de Argentina=Buenos Aires), pero se la debemos a la dupla Rosas-Mitre (por más que eran acérrimos enemigos): Concebir a Argentina como el "anexo" de una ciudad.

Si existe un interior, existe necesariamente un exterior (si no, no hay manera).
Como todo el país es "interior", entonces el exterior no es difícil saber dónde está.

Más aún: Como todo es "interior" salvo una ciudad, la Capital, sería más correcto hablar de Capital y Argentina. Eso sería más exacto, porque todo el país es una cosa distinta a Buenos Aires.

Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Cacho*, me faltó aclarar que es parte de las ironías que acostumbro a usar y se te fijás en el contexto es llamativa la expresión y por mucho, la realidad fué que cuando lo escribí quería poner correctamente como vos lo señalás, pero después observando el texto se me antojó mas "provocativa" si dejaba el error sin tocar, coincido plenamente con vos en el fenómeno que marcás, para muchos (para mi no) la Argentina se termina en la General Paz (avenida perimetral que rodea la capital del país).

Menos mal que me observaste esa frase y nó el último párrafo.

.-


----------



## Nepper (Jul 20, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> *Nepper*, creer que un pais es una entidad con vida propia e independiente de quienes la habitan puede dar la idea equivocada que tuvimos mala suerte, pero dá la casualidad que un pais es la suma de sus habitantes.
> 
> Fíjate una cosa, la sociedad norte americana vá los domingos a misa e invade naciones los lunes, cuando tuvieron algunos problemas se despacharon un presidente (JFK), su nación la colonizaron a fuerza de pistola (decile a un gringo esa loca idea de reconocer los pueblos originarios... muere de risa), hay una sola nacion en el mundo que soltó 2 veces (no alcanzó con una) la bomba atomica sobre poblaciones civiles, no es de extrañarse porque detentan el poder que tienen, nadie se los dió, ellos hacen lo necesario para tenerlo y conservarlo.
> 
> ...


yo me disculpo por los errores de ortografìa y la repetición sin sentido de mi post, resulta que estaba escribiendo en el trabajo con el celular y no se por que se me envió mal...

ok... un ejemplo que muestra nuestra capacidad de "progreso".
Fui a un congreso de ingeniería que se hiso el año pasado justo el domingo del día de la madre.
Nunca en mi vida fui a un congreso, por lo que estaba deseoso de entrar y ver que pasaba...en este había que pagar la entrada. Yo, para formarme como profesional, decidí ir para conocer el ámbito y el ambiente que se maneja.
Era un congreso de ingeniería, donde estaba orientado a jóvenes ingenieros.

Yo voy algo triste, ya que no muchos amigos mios estan orientados a la ingeniería, y los pocos aspirantes no tenían el capital para "desperdiciarlo" en una charla que no daba rentabilidad.

En la cola para ingresar, me pongo a escuchar las charlas de los demás, y resulta que el 98% de los que asistieron fueron becados... o sea, no garparon un peso el ingreso, ellos pertenecían a universidades que estaban subvencionadas...

Durante el congreso, el 70% estaba dormido en sus butacas.
El 80% no se quedó para la ceremonia del cierre (el cordinador tubo que decir por el altoparlante que se queden porque aún no habíamos terminado, eran como las 1800 hs)
Cuando salimos, en 30% fueron traidos por sus universidades en micros privados (que de seguro no pagaron nada)...
¿por que no me pagaron la entrada a mi? si yo quería ir!!! ellos evidentemente no querían ir, ellos fueron porque era gratis y había choripan gratis... ¿estos son nuestros ingenieros??

Ahora pienso... yo, que me encata esto, que tengo como objetivo formarme moral y profesionalmente como ingeniero, tengo que pagarme todo mi estudio, trabajar para poder estudiar, y esperar que mis allegados puedan ayudarme porque las instituciones no lo hacen (pero ni de casualidad).
Pero esas instituciones o entidades sí "ayudan" a los que les gusta dormir, a los que se meten a ingeniero solamente para echárselo en cara al amigo o tener un sueldo mínimo de $$$$$$.
Y estas instituciones, ¿quien las controla? ¿el pueblo? ¿yo? ¿vos?....

entonces, ¿mi persona forma parte del todo del país? no, soy yo el que se tiene que adaptar al pais...

Puede que el país no ayude a quien se lo merece, o puede que yo sea un colgado, que por estudiar y trabajar no me entero de las reuniones, no tengo los contactos para meterme en un grupo de desarrollo y no tengo ningún pariente que trabaje en el centro atómico...

Yo con gusto me sumo al proyecto del flete espacial, dale... si querés trabajos por dos $ para engrandecer a la argentina, no tengo drama... pero como bien contas... no fué el 75% de la población argentina quien decidió cancelar el proyecto...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ufff.. por la grandeza del pais hago algunas cosas y me gustaría hacer mas pero debo primero poder sostenerme yo y a mi familia, siempre que me queda un resto doy cursos gratis en ONGs o clubes barriales.
Y si alguien me asegura que si dono 3 horas de trabajo diariamente eso se invierte a la sociedad pero ni lo pienso.
Ves? no hubo ningun presidente que haya salido a decir: Me ayudan? si trabajamos gratis todos juntos unas horas al día salimos en un par de años, creo que tendría un apoyo bastante importante, el tema es que con el esquema de clientelismo político a través de los planes *NO TRABAJAR* de los ultimos 11 años, tenemos unos cuantos millones de personas que ni se levantan de la silla para mover un dedo... total... les regalamos netbooks para usar en sus escuelas de maestros incapacitados, jubilamos mas de 1 millon de personas que nunca en su vida hizo un aporte social y encima les damos dinero todos los meses sin trabajar y que siga la fiesta!!!!

Respecto de los simposios, congresos etc. hay una modalidad que se está usando mucho desde hace unos 5 años.

Alguien tiene contactos con universidades, ese alguien sabe algo del tema, arma una parodia de curso donde el 98 % del contenido lo podés armar con copy/paste en la web, el 2 % restante es la perlita en realidad y que justifica que se bequen miles de personas, resultado: abundantes dinerillos mal habidos y muchas comisiones en el camino que potenciaran aun mas el negocio para seguir haciendolo.

En realidad no es que debas adaptarte vos al país, eso significaría la resignacion moral de muchos preceptos, lo que yo hago es mantenerme a flote pero dando batalla siempre, no quedandose callado, difundir canalladas como el origen de este hilo es una forma de lucha.



> no fué el 75% de la población argentina quien decidió cancelar el proyecto...


En esto tenés razon, fue una banda de delincuentes con nombre y apellido, lo que hizo la poblacion Argentina fué dejarlos hacer sin protestar y con esto los legitimaron..

_Insisto, *no son ellos, somos nosotros* y si vos, que sos esclarecido intelectualmente y tenes claridad conceptual y no sos parte de la masa iletrada, adocenada y masificada, aún no entendiste esto... a mi me dan ganas de llorar a gritos._​
.-


----------



## Nepper (Oct 17, 2011)

Desde la última vez que respondí, pasó bastante tiempo.
He releído todo, y puede que ahora lo vaya entendiendo... y no lo digo para que te pongas feliz y no llores.
Seguramente, el tiempo que pasó, y las cosas que pasaron en este periodo en mi vida y mi trabajo, pueden haber brindado mas datos a la hora de interpretar tus respuestas.

Lo cierto que creo entender a lo que apuntas, pero me vas a tener que dar algo de tiempo para digerirlo. No voy a negarlo, pero aún no lo veo claramente...

Si te puedo decir algo... en mi trabajo se están dando ciertas cosas que se podrían decir que es un fiel reflejo del gobierno actual argentino.
Me di cuenta, que no alcanza con "hacer lo que te dicen" o intentar "innovar" (típica actitud proactiva). Lo importante es hacer las cosas bien, frenar a los que hacen las cosas mal, y publicar cualquier discrepancia en el proceso.

No quiero comparar al gobierno con mi trabajo, no son lo mismo, pero la analogía es perfecta, y puedo ver claramente que somos los empleados los que hacemos que funcione la empresa.
Lo mas interesante es lo que anticipaste, yo lo viví a corto plazo. Inicialmente me adapté a la forma de trabajar (aún con algunos desacuerdos) y durante ese periodo todos me sonreían, pero se daba seguido tener que sufrir algunos trabajos. Actualmente, por ciertas circunstancias, tomé la iniciativa de actuar en forma correcta y reglamentaria a lo dispuesto por la empresa, eso presupone tiempos de trámites y dependencia de otros sectores. Estos tiempos y dependencias afectan directamente el trabajo final, se tardará mas pero el resultado será el mas profesional. En cambio, con el método estandar, las cosas se hacían a las apuradas, mal y el retrabajo era constante.

Hacer las cosas bien impactó directamente en las relaciones.
Los que trabajamos bien, nos unimos para mejorar, los que trabajan mal, siguen afectando a los que trabajamos bien...



> Insisto, no son ellos, somos nosotros y si vos, que sos esclarecido intelectualmente y tenes claridad conceptual y no sos parte de la masa iletrada, adocenada y masificada, aún no entendiste esto... a mi me dan ganas de llorar a gritos.


Te quiero aclarar una cosa mas... ojala supiera si soy esclarecido intelectualmente [...], creo que no soy quien para evaluarme, me lo dijo un psicopedagogo en un colectivo... y creo que tiene razón...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 21, 2011)

Si tu trabajo es como el gobierno que tenemos, entonces:

-La producción, aún sin haber variado o incluso habiendo disminuído, se reflejará incrementos del 180% en las planillas.
-Los que propongan algo distinto, innovador, bueno, malo o lo que sea, serán silenciados, amenazados o despedidos. O todas las anteriores.
-Quien quiera hacer las cosas como marca el reglamento tendrán más dificultades que los que las hagan por fuera de las normas.
-Tu jefe no paga impuestos y vos sí. Y está dentro de las normas.
-El que menos tiempo lleva en la empresa sube más rápido que el que tiene años porque es amigote del jefe y eso no debe llamar la atención.
-Tu jefe hará gárgaras con las normas, para cambiarlas en cuanto se le ocurra y de la manera que considere más conveniente para él. Hoy vamos para allá, mañana para el otro lado. Pasado... veremos.
-Los cursos de perfeccionamiento no buscarán elevar el nivel del personal, sino hacerlo más obediente.

Y una larga lista más, pero creo que se entiende mi punto. Cualquier parecido con _1984_ es pura coincidencia...

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 21, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Si tu trabajo es como el gobierno que tenemos, entonces:
> 
> -La producción, aún sin haber variado o incluso habiendo disminuído, se reflejará incrementos del 180% en las planillas.
> -Los que propongan algo distinto, innovador, bueno, malo o lo que sea, serán silenciados, amenazados o despedidos. O todas las anteriores.
> ...


Pero le pegaste justo en clavo!!



> -La producción, aún sin haber variado o incluso habiendo disminuído, se reflejará incrementos del 180% en las planillas.


Siempre podemos confiar en el subordinado que se encarga de las planillas. No es que el jefe forme parte, pero su fiel subordinado sabe como hacer para que le preste las llaves del auto 



> -Los que propongan algo distinto, innovador, bueno, malo o lo que sea, serán silenciados, amenazados o despedidos. O todas las anteriores.


 te faltó: Excepto aquél que cumpla los requisitos del punto 5



> -Quien quiera hacer las cosas como marca el reglamento tendrán más dificultades que los que las hagan por fuera de las normas.


simplemente casualidad 



> -El que menos tiempo lleva en la empresa sube más rápido que el que tiene años porque es amigote del jefe y eso no debe llamar la atención.


Casualmente el que entró hace 2 meses...



> -Tu jefe hará gárgaras con las normas, para cambiarlas en cuanto se le ocurra y de la manera que considere más conveniente para él. Hoy vamos para allá, mañana para el otro lado. Pasado... veremos.


El problema que no estamos parado ni allá ni en el otro lado...

y se podría decir que hasta en el tema de los fletes existe bastante casualidad...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Cacho*, que capacidad de sintesis !!! tal cual.


----------

